
Ask HN: Who is starting a startup?* (July 2019) - kunle
Please state the problem you&#x27;re solving, the team you have, the stage you&#x27;re in (bootstrapped, pre-seed, seed, series A, B, etc), and whether you&#x27;re pre or post revenue.<p>Please only post if you are one of the founding team. Only one post per company<p>Also include some detail on anything you need help with (finding customers, finding cofounders, technology, legal, operations, sales, investors etc).<p>Commenters: please don&#x27;t reply to posts to complain about something. It&#x27;s off topic here.<p>Readers: please only email if you are personally interested in helping<p>*This is a new monthly post that I&#x27;ve wanted to see for a while. Starting it now to see what happens. Feedback is welcome
======
wjossey
Eager Connect - [https://connect.eagerlabs.com](https://connect.eagerlabs.com)

Stage: Seed Stage

We Make: A eight session cohort program for new supervisors looking to improve
their leadership and management skills.

Team: Four full-time, two part-time

We need help with: Scaling our program by figuring out a funnel for HR &
managers to join. Our first program (this fall) looks like it will be full, so
we're already looking forward to how we can build trust with HR departments
and managers looking for help.

I'm the co-founder. You can email me directly! Email is in my profile.

------
photonios
WebRale - [https://webrale.com](https://webrale.com)

Stage: Bootstrapped, Private Beta, Pre-revenue

We Make: A website crawler for SEO purposes that gives you dedicated machines,
dedicated IP's and unlimited crawling at an affordable price point.

Why: We all have a background in working for large e-commerce and real-estate
portals. We've seen our friends and (former) employers spend insane amounts of
money for crawling their websites. As an alternative to paying some company to
do it for them, they often reach for subpar desktop based tools which run out
of breath with large websites or take way too long to complete. We've built
our tech to run in resource constrained environments to keep costs down.

Team: Four, part time

We need help with: Marketing and writing. We have a UX designer, but none of
us have significant experience in marketing or content writing. It's going to
be painful for us. We're all first-time founders. We're currently relying on
our connections in the industry to get going.

You can e-mail me directly. E-mail is in my profile. Any feedback is much
appreciated.

------
ThePhysicist
KIProtect - [https://kiprotect.com](https://kiprotect.com)

Stage: Bootstrapped, First PoC Customers

We Make: A security layer for modern data infrastructures.

Why: Keeping data secure and private should be easy. We help organizations to
keep sensitive data secure by enabling them to easily pseudonymize, anonymize
or encrypt it.

Team: Five, full-time

We need help with: Marketing and community building. We're building an open-
core solution and want to open-source our first libraries / tools in the
coming months, so we're looking for people that are passionate about data
security and privacy and that want to help us build a great toolkit. We are
looking for developers, writers, open-source volunteers and community
builders. Please reach out to hn@kiprotect.com for more information. Let's
make data security easy!

------
billconan
Epiphany - [https://epiphany.pub](https://epiphany.pub)

Stage: Bootstrapped, Pre-revenue, Public Beta

A new blogging experience allowing interactive content in js or python. Think
of it as a mixture of Medium.com + Jupyter notebook.

Team: myself

Needs: Users and feedback.

------
carlotapia
Building: Vested Yeti - app.vestedyeti.com

Stage: Bootstrapped, Pre-revenue, Public Beta

We make: A new home for your web pages. We help people organize and share web
pages. We also have a Chrome extension to bookmark and comment from the
sidebar of any web page. Very useful for people with too many tabs.

Team: 1 + contract developer

We need help with: Users and feedback. We started with the solution instead of
the problem (three years ago), and are now working backwards to find product
market fit.

Thanks for creating this forum OP. I'll make sure to check out easytts.com.

------
kunle
I'll go first:

Building: easytts.com

Stage: Bootstrapped, Pre-revenue

We make: easy text to speech / text to voice conversion tools. Started with a
basic web based conversion tool, and want to make something deeper that helps
bloggers turn their blogs into podcasts, read by human-like voices, for cheap.

Team: 2

We need help with: Finding customers. To date we've relied heavily on SEO.
Would love to figure out inbound marketing or something similar.

~~~
carlotapia
Some unsolicited feedback:

1) I typed "Hello" and pressed play, and was expecting it to play "Hello".
Instead, it played, "The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog." What
happened? Either the product didn't work as it was supposed to, or there
wasn't enough guidance from the UI (i.e., I clicked the wrong play button). I
think your app could really benefit from progressive disclosure, which is all
about minimizing clutter and focusing the user on fewer, logically connected
actions. For example => Type > Play > Export. Here's an article on Medium that
covers this, with examples on how companies do it:
[https://medium.muz.li/design-technique-progressive-
disclosur...](https://medium.muz.li/design-technique-progressive-
disclosure-1980def8dc97)

2) As a founder that regrets not deeply understanding their market's problem
first - What is the problem you solve? Who do you solve it for? Is that
problem painful enough and is your solution good enough that someone will pay
for it? Are there enough people experiencing this problem to sustain your
business? It sounds like you're targeting a very specific audience: Bloggers
that do not want to put the effort into podcasting or do not have the ability
to podcast, but have enough readership and pent-up demand for a podcast that
they would pay to have a text-to-speech tool do it for them. Have you made
sure that market exists and is profitable? What are they currently doing to
solve this problem?

~~~
billconan
yes, that play button is confusing to me too. It actually plays a sample of
the voice you choose, not what you have typed.

I think the website should provide a sample of what a user has typed.

------
cultofthecow
GoAndCall - [https://goandcall.me](https://goandcall.me)

Stage: 70% done, trying to find the market

The widget to let your website visitors call you or send a callback request
from your website.

Team: just me

Need: Idea feedback, advices on how to sell it, cofounders.

------
dbla
Climbalytics - [https://www.climbalytics.com/](https://www.climbalytics.com/)

Stage: Bootstrapped, Public Beta

We make: A fitness tracker specifically designed for rock climbers.

Team: Three part time

Needs: Feedback

